# Adding Ditch Lights to an SD45 Video



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Video showing the addition of ditch lights to an SD45....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Stan. Good info to have.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't really know, Marty....









That's where they fit right nicely...


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice one, thanks Stan. Videos really are a great way to show things. 
Keith


----------



## jcopanos (May 29, 2010)

Excellet Stan. I don't have a SD 45 but I can see ditch lights on my GP40 in the future now!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jcopanos on 08 Mar 2013 06:37 PM 
Excellet Stan. I don't have a SD 45 but I can see ditch lights on my GP40 in the future now! Jim, if you're using the REVOLUTION with the "RAM Track" system, it would best to bypass the receiver as the output is PWC. I have a GP38 that runs directly off the receiver and the ditch lights come on only after the voltage is quite high...

Using regular DC should not be an issue at all....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

course if you were running a QSI Titan, the ditch lights are already built in ;-) (and 10 other outputs for LEDs).... 

Greg


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice work Stan !

Now, it would be closer to prototypical if the LEDS did not blink down completely. As per FRA CFR 229.125 during operations - All 3 lights of the triangular pattern (headlamp and 2 aux lights) are required to be continuously illuminated. [/i]This was influenced by the following factors:

- A blink would be blinding to motorists around curves as opposed to a continuous fade-glow-fade pattern. The emphasis is thus on the 'continuous illumination' triangular pattern and not strobing.
- Bystanders and crew are better able to 'sense' the distance of the oncoming train from the triangular pattern of continuous and varying periodic intensity
- The 200,000 candela requirement for aux lights - The physics of heating elements shows that the lamps last longer when gradual fade to glow is performed instead of on/off

Anyway, who cares about the prototype  ?

I tried to achieve something like that here ( segment 0:56 vs segment 2:04) :
http://vimeo.com/43628753 

Nice example here: 




Cheers,
Victor


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

According to FRA reg Continuous only on approach of crossing. Up to railroad how they want them to stay on or off except continuously when approaching a crossing. FRA49 CFR 229.125 Paragraph D,E and F. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, can you make them go at the same time as the horn? Like the QSI below?


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Agreed. Since para f amplifies d in this context.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Stan 
nice info good video, I thank I lost part of Marty's post 
Dick


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent narration. Ever think about doing radio, or books on tape?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, I found your addition of ditch lights to a GP40 from 2008:

*http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx*

You used the same board looks like, and you were inspired by RJ's install.

Have you ever tried to get the ditch light housings as opposed to just drilling holes in the pilot? I thought you could get these housings from Aristo?

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 09 Mar 2013 02:52 PM 
Thanks Stan 
nice info good video, I thank I lost part of Marty's post 
Dick I edited it for sounding too critical.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Marty, am I remembering it right, some Aristo loco actually had ditch light housings? 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

the dash 9 came with them but there out of stock I like Stan's way 
nice and easy 
Dick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Early on when RR started to install the lights they installed any way they could and If I recall looked just like Stans install and some of mine. The only AC loco to have the ditch lights was the -9 Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Too bad you can't get the housings, but the effect is cool. I have to check out the new Titan to see if it will more closely simulate the prototype. 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

just daring to be different ..... 

Any body object to using SD70Mac ditch light housings?!! 

I know they are from USA Trains....... 

To obvious is all.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea! 

looks like the part numbers indicate a cover, pcb board, base, and bulb... have to call Mike at USAT and see what is available. 


Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

to add to Stains post in the east when they started to add ditch lights they were in a large round housing what i found 
is, go to a craft store and look for the beads that go on a string find a size you like and paint it slide over the led and you have a housing. 
Dick


----------

